# Über die Schuld der Trojaner



## krennz (30 Juni 2009)

Das die Trojaner schuld sind ist ohne weiteres möglich. Daher heisst es eine leistungsfähige Software gegen Viren und Trojaner zu installieren. 

Da können Dir hier die MODs und Admins bestimmt gute Tips geben.

Ich persönlich nutze Antivir 9 Premium, doch die kostet Geld.


----------



## Feenix (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*

ich hab den avira drauf - der iss gratis und reicht völlig aus...
zusätzlich spybot search&destroy und äh... hab vergessen, wie meine firewall heisst, aber die war auch umsonst ...


----------



## bernhard (30 Juni 2009)

*AW: Über die Schuld der Trojaner*

OffTopic abgetrennt.


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Feenix schrieb:


> ich hab den avira drauf - der iss gratis und reicht völlig aus...
> zusätzlich spybot search&destroy und äh... hab vergessen, wie meine firewall heisst, aber die war auch umsonst ...


You get what you pay for...


----------



## Feenix (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Über die Schuld der Trojaner*

nicht immer - echt nicht immer ;D

aber wenn mir fünf leute (die alle in dem bereich arbeiten) sagen, dass das völlig ausreichend ist und ich nicht für was zahlen muss, was ich umsonst bekomme, dann glaube ich denen das ....


----------



## bernhard (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: opendownload.de softwaresammler.de ( me too Postings )*



Heiko schrieb:


> You get what you pay for...


Wenn der Scanner so gut ist wie dieses kostenlose Forum, wird man kein Problem haben ...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Über die Schuld der Trojaner*

"aber wenn mir fünf leute (die alle in dem bereich arbeiten) sagen, dass das völlig ausreichend ist und ich nicht für was zahlen muss, was ich umsonst bekomme, dann glaube ich denen das"

Eine Software Firewall ist unnötig und bietet so gut wie Null Schutz.Die Beste ist immer noch ein Router


----------



## Feenix (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Über die Schuld der Trojaner*

den hab ich zusätzlich ... - doppelt hällt ja vllt. besser - schaden kanns auf jeden fall mal nicht...

klar ist, auf z.b. opendownload komm ich vom desktop (doppelt gesichert) nicht drauf - vom lappi (immo nur router-gesichert) bin ich da gelandet und reingefallen...


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Über die Schuld der Trojaner*

"doppelt hällt ja vllt. besser"

Das ist Unsinn.Der Router reicht vollkommen


----------



## Heiko (1 Juli 2009)

*AW: Über die Schuld der Trojaner*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> "aber wenn mir fünf leute (die alle in dem bereich arbeiten) sagen, dass das völlig ausreichend ist und ich nicht für was zahlen muss, was ich umsonst bekomme, dann glaube ich denen das"



Ich kenne Mediziner, die arbeiten als Arzt, zu denen würde ich nicht mit ner juckenden Nase - geschweige denn mit was ernstem...


----------



## drboe (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Über die Schuld der Trojaner*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ich kenne Mediziner, die arbeiten als Arzt, zu denen würde ich nicht mit ner juckenden Nase - geschweige denn mit was ernstem...


Bitte einmal "Butter bei die Fisch'": was ist schlecht an den kostenlosen Versionen von Antivir und spybot search&destroy? Und was spricht gegen eine kostenfreie Firewall, einmal abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass die bei Windows schon dabei ist und Firewalls auf lokalen Systemen eh etwas fragwürdig sind? 

Wenn es wirklich Produkte gibt, die der PC-Sicherheit deutlich mehr dienen würden als die erwähnten kostenlosen Programme, dann wäre es sicher auch angemessen, diese zu nennen, anstatt lediglich Bemerkungen zu machen, die zur Irritation der Nutzer des Forums führen könnten.

BTW: Ich nutze auf meinen privaten Systemen auch den kostenlosen Antivir. Der schneidet bei Tests (z. B. der c't) zu Virenscannern nämlich meist recht gut ab.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Über die Schuld der Trojaner*

Ich zähl mal auf:

Die Updateintervalle sind meist elend lang, in der Regel länger als bei den kommerziellen Versionen der Hersteller
Ich kenne einige Fälle, in denen ernsthafte Probleme bei Leuten aufgetreten sind, die kostenlose Scanner hatten.
Wobei ich Spybot ausnehmen möchte. Das ist kein klassischer Virenscanner.

Ich habe auf allen Systemen F-Secure installiert und bin damit hoch zufrieden. Wobei ich damit nicht sagen möchte, dass es zwingend besser sein muß als andere. Ich bekomme aber sehr viele Viren geschickt und habe meist eine Reaktionszeit von wenigen Stunden erlebt. Das geht schon mal überhaupt nicht bei Produkten, die täglich nur einmal upgedatet werden. Täglich Updates reichen heute nicht mehr.


----------

